

The best guide on deploying Rails app to EC2 using Capistrano? - jsnk

I&#x27;ve been using Heroku exclusively, but I want to learn more about devops side of things.&lt;p&gt;Is there a good guide on deploying Rails app to EC2 using Capistrano? Preferably one that&#x27;s recent.
======
talkingquickly
If you're interested I'm currently writing a book on the subject of deploying
rails apps, more info here;

[http://deploying-rails-book.talkingquickly.co.uk/](http://deploying-rails-
book.talkingquickly.co.uk/)

